# future listening



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a thread for things you know you've neglected and intend to pay more attention to in the future.

Personally, I will only post things I already own here, in an effort to restrain myself from rushing out and purchasing yet more music that I won't be able to listen to often enough. But that's not a rule. Just anything that you know you haven't heard enough.

I'll start with -

















































I promise not to buy any more music until I've listened to all of that at least two more times.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got heaps on my "back-log," but I'll start with a few that I want to hear sometime fairly soon -

*Lloyd-Webber *- Requeim
*Schutz *- Christmas story (choral)
*Katie & Maggie Noonan - "Two of a kind" album, *vocals with orch. album, songs from opera, musicals, popular melodies, jazz standards
*Alison Balsom - "Caprice" album*, trumpet concertos & arrangements by Mozart, Piazzolla, de Falla, Berio, Lindberg, others


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I want a Schutz Christmas Story, and I love green things.

Must get started on that Bach...

I will add this one to my "must hear a few more times before buying new things" list:


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Liszt: Anées de pèlerinage*

Will listened to the entire cycle soon:

Années de pèlerinage, 1st Year ("Suisse"), suite for piano, S. 160 (LW A159)
Années de pèlerinage, 2nd Year ("Italie"), suite for piano, S. 161 (LW A55)
Venezia e Napoli II (3), for piano (Années, supplement to II), S. 162 (LW A197)
Années de pèlerinage, 3rd Year, suite for piano, S. 163 (LW A283)

with Nicholas Angelich


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Bax symphonies on Naxos. I'll put up one picture to represent the series.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I intend to listen to a lot more dissonant 20th century. Bartok, Stravinsky, Messaien, Schoenberg, etc. And I'll get around to them. If they don't get around to me first.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I intend to listen to a lot more dissonant 20th century. Bartok, Stravinsky, Messaien, Schoenberg, etc. And I'll get around to them. If they don't get around to me first.


This is my plan as well. I have started with Bartok and Hindemith and plan to move on to Copeland and Stravinsky. While I'm familiar with their major works, I want to get more comfortable with them before moving on to Schoenberg and others.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The Falletta disc this week. Antigone next week.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fauré - 13 Nocturnes*


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> I want a Schutz Christmas Story, and I love green things.


:lol: Well, actually that Schutz cover in "reality" is silver, but somehow that scan of it I found online was done wrong & came out green!



mmsbls said:


> This is my plan as well. I have started with Bartok and Hindemith and plan to move on to Copeland and Stravinsky. *While I'm familiar with their major works, I want to get more comfortable with them before moving on to Schoenberg and others.*


That's as good a "game plan" as any. It's worth hearing the more mainstream or earlier works of the major composers who later "converted" to serialism (well, partially) - eg. Copland & Stravinsky - before getting into those later works. Then there's others who used the technique highly flexibly in their own way, but never got into it to the full dimension - eg. Bartok, Hindemith (I think they kind of used it "tonally"). Of course, guys like Schoenberg, Berg, Webern also used the serial techniqe quite flexibly as well. The only work by Schoenberg that I know that was more "fully" serial (eg. sticking to it's rules more strictly) was his unfinished opera _Moses und Aron._ Webern moved towards "total serialism" - eg. dealing with many elements in music other than just the order of the 12 notes - & this became a "fad" post-WW2 (but to my understanding proved to be quite rigid & died out?). If you want to hear a kind of parody or "**** take" on serialism, listen to Shostakovich's _String Quartet #15 _(his last one). There is a section (I think in either the first or second movt.) in it where the violin plays a series or "row" of 12 notes, the cello follows but only plays something like 8 notes. It comes across as kind of a whimsical diversion in the context of the work as a whole, maybe Shosty's sarcastic comment on the failure of "total serialism" to gain any kind of traction (he wrote this when that "fad" was past it's use-by date, not long before he died in about 1975). But you kind of have to hear it to "get my drift" &/or make your own conclusions...

*@ jaimisilva* - I love Liszt's _Years of Pilgrimage _& can't recommend it more. It's essential listening on many counts, eg. for Liszt lovers as well as those who like piano music. Innovative, imaginative, gratifying to the max for the listener. Enjoy!...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

jaimsilva said:


>


This is a great album, very rewarding if you enjoy this kind of music.

For me it would have to be Mahler. I still don't quite "get" his music and don't know where to begin. Typically I don't like lieder, so it will have to be one of the symphonies. I don't find his music offensive in any way, it just hasn't clicked.

If I achieve that, I suppose I should move on to Shoenberg someday. Or not.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 · Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*

"_Here, for once, is the level of artistry that the work needs...for all his seemingly endless reserves of technical power [Matsuev] never makes an ugly sound...Gergiev and his Marinsky Orchestra, too, contribute here on a level so far beyond routine that you would think none of them had played the work before_" -- BBC Music Magazine

I'm curious about that.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My future plans:

The Flying Dutchman, Tannhäuser and Die Meistersingers... by Wagner. I've fallen in fanatical love fervor in anything that Wagner has touched before (I've seen the rest of his operas, with the exception of Rienzi), so I expect that to happen again.

Stuff by J.S.Bach. I love counterpoint sections in romantic music, so it shouldn't be that hard to learn to appreciate Bach? I expect I'll learn to like his music, but I think it's going to take time.

Stuff by Shostakovitsch. I expect to learn to like them.

Stuff by Prokofiev, Stravinsky and Bartok. I don't actually expect to learn to appreciate them, but I'll have to test it. It will be a matter of artistic personality incompatibility more than anything.

Chamber music by Beethoven, Schubert and Brahms! I expect to be ready for those now. I think I'm going to find many new favourites there.

And finally, more Schoenberg! I actually expect to learn to like those! After all, it seems that his artistic temperment is extremely romantic and neurotic, and that matches my taste (heck, it matches my own personality). So, I expect to learn to like that stuff, because of its "spirit", even if its "means" are rather advanced.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've identified about 550 hours of music that I need to listen to (counting a lot of things 2 or 3 times) before I ought to purchase any more music.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> My future plans:
> 
> Stuff by Prokofiev, Stravinsky and Bartok. I don't actually expect to learn to appreciate them, but I'll have to test it. It will be a matter of artistic personality incompatibility more than anything.


Just about these ones, try:

*Prokofiev*: Piano concertos; Symphony n.1 (to start with the symphonies); Suite No. 1 from Romeo and Juliet; "Peter and the Wolf"

*Stravinsky*: The Rite of Spring; Pulcinella; Petrushka

*Bartok*: Concerto for orchestra; Piano concertos; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Cantata Profana; String Quartets.

Enjoy!


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a backlog of cds, I bought too many. My listening for awhile now has been on all of those cds. Currently it is the Suzuki set of Bach Masterworks, starting with the Mass in B Minor.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

jaimsilva said:


> Just about these ones, try:
> 
> *Prokofiev*: Piano concertos; Symphony n.1 (to start with the symphonies); Suite No. 1 from Romeo and Juliet; "Peter and the Wolf"
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! This just shows how cool folks there are on this forum - I didn't even ask for recommendations (even though I needed them) and I got them! Much appreciated!!


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Josef Suk and Karel Ancerl playing Mendelssohn, Bruch, Berg Violin Concertos*

Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Berg - Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"

Josef Suk - violin
Karel Ancerl - conductor
Czech Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Bloch - "Schelomo" · Hebrew Rhapsodie for Cello and Orchestra*

Eduard Lalo - Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in D minor
Camille Saint-Saëns - Concerto for Cello No.1 op. 33
Max Bruch - Kol Nidrei op. 47 · Adagio on Hebrew Melodies for Cello and Orchestra
Ernst Bloch - "Schelomo" · Hebrew Rhapsodie for Cello and Orchestra

(I'm particulary interested on Bruch and Bloch works)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm thinking some Villa-Lobos, Delius, and d'Indy. With some Joly Braga Santos.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I plan to start exploring the English composers I've neglected (Elgar, Vaughan-Williams, Walton, etc.).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

jaimsilva said:


> Eduard Lalo - Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in D minor
> Camille Saint-Saëns - Concerto for Cello No.1 op. 33
> Max Bruch - Kol Nidrei op. 47 · Adagio on Hebrew Melodies for Cello and Orchestra
> Ernst Bloch - "Schelomo" · Hebrew Rhapsodie for Cello and Orchestra
> ...


I really like the Kol Nidrei from that disk.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

3 days into my "no purchasing project" I'm down to (up to) 571 hours to go. Although I have made progress, I've added more stuff to it.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I intend to listen to the remainder of the complete cycle of Shostakovich String Quartets performed by the Emerson String Quartet. Tomorrow it should be the 14th and 15th. I'll then have about nine that I haven't yet listened to. So far, I am really enjoying them, especially nos. 7-10. They are so reminiscent--in both moods and motifs--to his similarly numbered symphonies.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Haendel - Der Messias*

yes! Messiah sung in german.

As far as I know it's a translation that Christoph Daniel Ebeling did around 1780 from Mozart's edition. ("_Im 1780 schuf er eine deutsche Übersetzung von Georg Friedrich Händels Messiah, die Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart für seine Bearbeitung des Messias benutzte._" - from wikipedia)


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*French Piano Concertos*

Concerto for Piano in F major by François *Boieldieu* (1792)
Concerto for Piano in E flat major by Jules *Massenet* (1903)
Concerto for Piano in C minor, Op. 12 by Gabriel *Pierné* (1887)
Concerto for Piano in F minor by Edouard *Lalo* (1888-1889)
Concerto for Piano in G major, Op. 36 by Albert *Roussel* (1927)
Concerto for Piano by Jean *Françaix* (1936)
Concertstück for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 40 by Cécile Louise *Chaminade* (1893)

I'm very curious about these concerts


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Future listening? Everything.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Barber - Symphony No.1*

R.Strauss - Don Juan,Tod und Verklarung 
*Barber - Symphony No.1*
Dvorak - Slavonic Dance op.48 n.1

New York Philarmonic Orchestra, Bruno Walter


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dohnányi - chamber music*

Ernő Dohnányi (1877 - 1960) was a Hungarian conductor, composer, and pianist. He used the German form of his name Ernst von Dohnányi for most of his published compositions. (from wikipedia)

Ernő Dohnányi
Piano Quintet Op.1; String Quartet No.2










I know and like his Variations on a Nursery Tune (Variationen über ein Kinderlied) for piano and orchestra, Op. 25 (1914).


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gösta Nystroem: Symphonies 4 & 6*

Gösta Nystroem (Silvberg, 13 October 1890 - Särö, 9 August 1966) was a Swedish composer.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kurt Weill: Berliner Requiem; Vom Tod in Wald; Violinkonzert*

so many neglected works...


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rheinberger - Concertos for Organ and Orchestra*

*Josef Gabriel Rheinberger* _(17 March 1839, in Vaduz - 25 November 1901, in Munich) was a German organist and composer, born in Liechtenstein. [...]
Today he is remembered almost exclusively for his elaborate and challenging organ compositions; these include two concertos, 20 sonatas, 22 trios, 12 Meditations, 24 fughettos, and 36 solo pieces._ (from wikipedia)

Concert for Organ and Orchestra op. 137
Concert for Organ and Orchestra op. 177

Organ: Ulrich Meldau (Grossen Orgel der Kirche Enge, Zürich)
Orchestra: Zurich Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Daniel Schweizer


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Myaskovsky - Violin concerto*

Tchaikovsky & Myaskovsky - Violin Concertos

Vadim Repin (Violin)
Kirov Orchestra, Marinsky Theatre, St.Petersburg
Valery Gergiev (Conductor)

"_Nicolai Myaskovsky is another Russian (this disc is full of them!) who flourished in the Soviet Union, but remains somewhat obscure elsewhere. His mature works, as required by the time and place he lived, are tonally and rhythmically conservative, essentially cast in the late 19th century style. Nonetheless, they are wonderfully crafted pieces, if in no sense innovative, and audiences generally find his music accessible and attractive._" - Horacio


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Alfredo Casella - Cello Concerto, Serenata, L'Adieu a la Vie and other works*

*Alfredo Casella* (25 July 1883 - 5 March 1947) was an Italian composer.

Serenata per Piccola Orchestra op.46 bis (1930)
Concerto per Violoncello e Orchestra op.58 (1934-1935)
"L'adieu à la vie" op.26 (1915) 4 liriche funebri
Pupazzetti, 5 Pezzi facili per Pianoforte a quattro mani (1915)
Concerto per Archi, Pianoforte, Timpani e Batteria op.64 (1943)

Liliane Zürcher - mezzo
Piero Barbareschi, Stefano Ragni - pianos
Siegfried Palm - cello
Festival Orchestra di Villa Marigola
Giuseppe Garbarino - conductor


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Good "old" Beethoven by Gilels*

back to Beethoven's Piano Sonatas with Emil Gilels


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Schubert: Nachtgesang*

my first listening to Schubert's Nachtgesang

RIAS-Kammerchor, Marcus Creed


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been cataloguing the entire index of all 500+ classical composers and their works from allmusic in an attempt to generate a giant chronological list of notable compositions that I haven't heard from all of music history. It's a pretty big list... 

I then intend to listen to all of them over several years with the help of Naxos Online and Youtube and create a musical journal for myself...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't say I have any big obvious gaping holes that I need to plug (although I certainly do) unless it's Berlioz' Les Troyens, which Almaviva over on the opera boards insists rivals Wagner's Ring. Perhaps 6 months or a year ago I would have suggested that I am woefully under-experienced with regard to Stravinsky, Shostakovitch, Britten, Handel and most embarrassingly... Verdi. I also didn't have a complete Ring by Wagner. I have since then somewhat plugged these gaps... or made some real headway toward doing so. While I'm not suggesting that there's nothing out there that I want, I don't feel as I might have a year ago. At that time had I been told I only might purchase 10 works for the next 5 years I would have immediately thought, "I must get Wagners Ring, _La Traviata_, and at least one more major opera by Verdi, at least one of Britten's operas, and at least a couple major vocal works by Handel. Now... the only area in which I am obviously focused upon with regard to future purchases is DVD/video/film recordings of operas and other musical performances.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

jaimsilva said:


> my first listening to Schubert's Nachtgesang
> 
> RIAS-Kammerchor, Marcus Creed


Magnificent work!


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Johann David Heinichen*

"_Johann David Heinichen was a contemporary of Bach and one of an important group of musicians employed by the Dresden court during the 1720s and 1730s. As well as being an inventive composer, Heinichen was also a noted theorist and his treatise on the continuo bass was widely admired. All the music collected here was probably written for the excellent Dresden court orchestra and most of it falls into that rewarding category in which north and central German composers were pre-eminent._" (Gramophone)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably number one on my wish list is the legendary Yevgeny Svetlanov set of all 27 symphonies by Nikolai Myaskovsky . I have recordings of several of them, and I'm really curious to hear the rest. Could Myaskovsky be the next composer to get a major revival?
His music is really interesting. It's brooding and elusive, and doesn''t reveal its secrets on first hearing. Myaskovsky ,who lived from 1881 to 1950, was highly regarded in the former Soviet Union, and a close friend of Prokofiev. He also taught a number of leading Soviet composers such as Khatchaturian and others, and was known as "the conscience of Soviet music". 
Recently, Russian-born conductor Vladimir Jurowski did a performance of Myaskovsky's 6th symphony with his orchestra, the London Philharmonic ,and this is the only recent live performance of one of his symphonies I can recall.
The composer's cello concerto, which was championed and recorded by the late great Mstislav Rostropovich , should be taken up by Yo Yo Ma and other top cellists.
It's the greatest cello concerto you've never heard ! 
I've got Slava's EMI recording, and also the more recent one with Mischa Maisky and Mikhail Pletnev on DG. Grab these if you can find them.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This is an old thread I want to revive if that's okay.

I'm a collector, or maybe better: a cheap collector as I'm only buying quality vinyl from thrift stores. If you're into vinyl and into classical music you can buy wonderful stuff in these stores for generally 1 euro per album as nobody seems to buy classical music anymore. At least over here in The Netherlands. I am now finding the time for this as my children are old enough to take care of themselves. It's like being in a candy store when you're young and like sweets. I can now buy a lot of the stuff I couldn't buy when I was young and had the time but not the money to pay 20 euro's for a record often. So I've collected a few hundred records in a short period catching up for lost time probably. A lot of gems between them I have yet to discover.

Listening to all of that and finding the time to enjoy it is a different story. I make no plans, I just grab what's at hand and attracts me. So now I'm listening to John Stanley's Six Organ Concertos. Enjoyable but not my cup of tea in the end. I'll probably sell it if somebody wants it and move on myself to greener pastures...


----------

